# Mt. Lions are in NY



## kjmatson (Jul 22, 2008)

Trail cam image in Canastota NY. My wife's co-worker is an avid hunter. His friend caught this image on his trail cam this past week.


----------



## kjmatson (Jul 22, 2008)

Well apparently his "friend" lied to him because that pic is all over the place. Melissa let me know. I know a few people who have seen them or had run ins with them here in NY but it would be nice to have a credible pic to go along with it ya know.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

if you look the ground is dry & rough like west TX, AZ or ID.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Pops2 said:


> if you look the ground is dry & rough like west TX, AZ or ID.


The game feeder tripod legs makes me think of Texas.

I did a TinEye image search http://tineye.com/search/a17a4c134e3b88a3e1dee30d8efd9df8d8687e71 and it didn't find any matches. I don't know if the image was cropped or if it isn't all over the internet yet.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Here is the story to accompany the picture. I wish the "wannabes" would quit claiming others work to impress their friends. They only make themselves liars and thieves.

http://www.buckmanager.com/2009/05/21/mountain-lion-really-killed-this-whitetail/


----------



## TurnerHill (Jun 8, 2009)

After decades of denial, the New Hampshire Fish and Game Departmetn has allowed as how there may be a cougar or two on the loose here. 

They continue to claim that these must be released pets.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Seems that picture was used in NC as well.A traveling cat,truth or hoax
A different sighting On a Monster Quest episode last year, a family was complaining,something was killing dogs in se NC.The show investigated it and found no proof of what it was. Two weeks later,a member of that family got a photo on cell phone camera of a large mountain lion in that area'I haven't heard any more about it.Never heard it was a hoax either.

http://www.ncwildlife.org/NewsReleases/092509_Wildlife_Commission_Dispels_Mountain_Lion_Hoax.htm


----------



## DeerHaven (Oct 20, 2006)

There has been a lot of discussion among locals about whether we have Mt. Lions near us in upstate NY. Many people have seen what they felt was a Mt. Lion and even very large prints in mud, but for some reason DEC want's to deny them for the most part. Here is a link to a very interesting photo taken a few miles from my home of a Mt. Lion...rrrr...bobcat? you decide. Looks like a nice long tail to me...  Not something i'd like to come upon while deer hunting, thats for sure!

http://thefreemansjournal.com/MountainLion.html

Paula


----------



## kjmatson (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks DeerHaven, I have read that article. I grew up in Morris and never saw any evidence of them. My Aunt however nearly hit one on her way home from work one night in Edmeston.


----------



## garfish (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep...seen that pic before, but they are here in NW Ohio as well. The thing is that the local officials know it but deny it because then they would have to alocate their budgets to "protect" or maintain the population because the EPA would demand so. I'm all for their right to life, but if the EPA got involved it would make things real expensive for local governments...and therefore, us.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

Ues we know they are here in Ontario, so I dont see why they arent in NY.

DG



DeerHaven said:


> There has been a lot of discussion among locals about whether we have Mt. Lions near us in upstate NY. Many people have seen what they felt was a Mt. Lion and even very large prints in mud, but for some reason DEC want's to deny them for the most part. Here is a link to a very interesting photo taken a few miles from my home of a Mt. Lion...rrrr...bobcat? you decide. Looks like a nice long tail to me...  Not something i'd like to come upon while deer hunting, thats for sure!
> 
> http://thefreemansjournal.com/MountainLion.html
> 
> Paula


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Seen the bobcats in western NY on two occasions and have found prints around the same amount of times. DEC denied that there were wolves in this part of the state a while back and I think we all know how that turned out. (Seems the canines even have their own website now: http://www.nywolf.org/typo3/index.php )

Any-old-who. Not thinking the pic is legit but at the same time wouldn't find it hard believe that there might be a few mt lions somewhere in the Adirondacks or the back country.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

We have mountain lions in Kansas and many people have been saying that they've been seeing them for many years.

http://www.kansas.com/sports/outdoors/story/1020277.html


----------

